# مختصر حياة القديس بولس ورحلاته التبشيريه واستشهاده



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*مختصر حياة القديس بولس ورحلاته التبشيريه واستشهاده*​
القديس بولس الرسول هو الرسول الثالث عشر بحسب الإنجيل، وهو الرسول الذي  حمل نور المسيح للأمم، وحياة القديس بولس مستمده من شخص الكلمة المتجسد حسب  قوله هو شخصياً:​ (( ... لا أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ )) ( غلاطية 2: 20 )​ هذا بالنسبة له هو، أما بالنسبة لنا فيقول:​ (( كونوا متمثلين بي ، كما أنا أيضاً بالمسيح )) ( 1كورنثوس 11: 1 )​ والقديس بولس أسس قاعدة للجميع ليبنوا عليها حياتهم، وهو أن لا يعتمدوا على مؤهلاتهم الخاصة، بل على المسيح وحده ومعطياته.  وهذا ما كان يحسه القديس بولس الرسول في نفسه من خلال ما نستشفه من كتابته  الرائعة والمملوءة من نعمة الله وفيض الروح القدس، ومن هذه القاعدة أنطلق  حسب أمر مخلصنا يكرز ويُعلم ويشرح ويقطع بكلمة الحق، بيقين وثبات شديد ببرهان الروح والقوة، مؤسساً  قاعدة الإيمان الحي، بالروح القدس الذي كان يتحرك فيه ويتحرك هو على نوره  الحلو وتوجيهاته ...​ (( ولكن  بنعمة الله أنا ما أنا، ونعمته المعطاة لي لم تكن باطلة، بل أنا تعبت  أكثر منهم جميعهم ( الرسل )، ولكن لا أنا بل نعمة الله التي معي. )) ( 1كورنثوس 15: 10 )​ بولس الرسل تعب وعاش بمشقة وفضل أن يخسر كل شيء حتى الراحة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح وترسيخ الإيمان الحي للكنيسة كلها ...​ (( سأُريه كم ينبغي أن يتألم من أجل أسمي )) ( أعمال 9: 16 )​ أعتز  جداً بآلامه وفرح بها، واعتبرها سمات الرب يسوع في جسده، فصليب ربنا يسوع  كان يسطع مثل شمس النهار في قمة إدراكاته ووعيه (1كورنثوس 2: 2 )، حتى صار الألم  والمعاناة والاضطهادات حتى الموت نفسه بكل تهديداته مسرة وشهوة يشتهيها:​ + (( أفرح في آلامي .. )) (كولوسي 1: 24 )​ + (( لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق، وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً )) ( فيلبي 1: 23 ))​ + (( لي حياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح )) (فيلبي 1: 21 )​ + (( وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع، الذي به قد صُلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم. )) ( غلاطية 6: 14 )​ + (( لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه، متشبهاً بموته )) ( فيلبي 3: 10 )
________________

 شجرة حياة القديس بولس الرسول

​ 1- العائلة :​ * الأب : فريسي ​ * فريسي ( أعمال 23: 6 )​ * مواطن روماني ( أعمال 22: 25 – 28 )​ * الأم – غير معروفه ​ * الأخت تعيش في أورشليم ( أعمال 23: 16 ) ​ * أبن الأخت ساعد القديس بولس ( أعمال 23 : 16 )

​ 2- الطفولة :​ * بنيامني ( حسب السبط من إسرائيل )​ * ولد في طرسوس ( أعمال 22 : 3 )

​ 3- التعليم :​ * تعلم عمل الخيام ( أعمال 18 : 3 )​ * درس على يد غمالائيل ( أعمال 22 : 3 )

​ 4- شبابه :​ * مضطهد الكنيسة ( أعمال 9 : 1- 3 ؛ 22 : 4 )​ * شاهداً لرجم إستفانوس ( أعمال 7 : 58 )​ * حافظ على الناموس ( أعمال 26 : 5 )

​ 5- إيمانه بالمسيح :​ * على طريق دمشق ( أعمال 9 : 3  )​ * رأى نوراً عظيماً ( أعمال 22 : 6 )​ * أصيب بالعمى ( أعمال 9 : 8 )​ * توبيخ المسيح له ( أعمال 22: 7و8 )​ * رد شاول ( أعمال 9 : 6 )​ * اقتيد إلى دمشق ( أعمال 22 : 11 )​ * صام وصلى ( أعمال 9 : 9 – 11 )​ * أرسل أنانياس إليه (  أعمال 9 : 11و12 )​ * تعمدَّ ( أعمال 9 : 18 )

​ 6- بعد الإيمان بالمسيح :​ * بشر في دمشق ( أعمال 9 : 20 )​ * ذهب إلى العربية ( غلاطية 1 : 17 )​ * عاد إلى دمشق ( غلاطية 1 : 18 )​ * زار أورشليم ( غلاطية 1 : 18 )​ * مشكوك فيه من الكنيسة ( أعمال 9 : 21)​ * صديق لبرنابا ( أعمال 9 : 27 )​ * اليهود يضطهدونه ( أعمال 9 : 30 )​ * يغادر أورشليم بناء على رؤية ( أعمال 22 : 17و18 )​ * يذهب إلى طرسوس ( أعمال 9 : 30 )​ * يحضره برنابا إلى إنطاكية ( أعمال 11 : 25 و 26 )​ * يعمل في إنطاكية ( أعمال 11 : 26 )​ 


*رحلات القديس بولس الرسول:*
 7- الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى :
* العمل في قبرص :
+ سلاميس – أعمال 13: 5
 + بافوس – أعمال 13: 8 – 11
 + إيمان الوالي – أعمال 13: 12
 + تغيير الاسم – أعمال 13: 9و13

 * في بَرْجَة بمفيلية – يوحنا مرقس يعود إلى أورشليم أعمال 13: 13
 * يعظ في أنطاكية – أعمال 13: 14 – 41
 * في إيقونية – أعمال 13: 51
 * في لسترة – رَجم القديس بولس أعمال 14: 18 – 19
 * في دَرْبة – آخر مدينة يزورها أعمال 14: 20
 * رحلة العودة – أعمال 14: 21 – 26

8- الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية :
* في سورية كليكية – أعمال 15: 41
 * لسترة – القديس تيموثاوس ينضم لرفقته أعمال 16: 1-3
 * في فريجية وغلاطية أعمال 16: 6
 * الرؤيا في ترواس أعمال 16: 9
 * في فيلبي – إيمان ليديا وحافظ السجن أعمال 16: 13-34
 * تأسيس كنيسة تسالونيكي أعمال 17: 4
 * تلاميذ مدرسة بيرية يتعلمون الإنجيل أعمال 17: 11و12
 * أثينا – العظة في أريوس باغوس أعمال 17: 16 – 33
 * الرؤيا في كورنثوس وتأسيس الكنيسة أعمال 18: 1 – 18
 * زيارة قيصر إلى أفسس أعمال 18: 19و20
 * العودة إلى أنطاكية أعمال 18 : 22

 *9- الرحلة التبشيرية الثالثة :*
* يزور غلاطية وفريجية أعمال 18: 19 و 20
 * مكث في أفسس سنتين ونصف – ثورة الصناع وحرق اكتب – أعمال 19 
 * في مكدونية وهَلاَّس ( اليونان ) – أعمال 20: 1 و 2
 * العظة في ترواس – أعمال 20: 6 - 12
 * وداع قسوس كنيسة أفسس – أعمال 20 : 17 – 35
 * في صور – أعمال 21 : 1 – 4 
 * في قيصيرية – أعمال 21 : 8

*+* *في أورشليم* :
 1 – استقباله بواسطة الكنيسة – أعمال 21 : 17 
 2 – اليهود يقبضون عليه – أعمال 21 : 27
 3 – دفاعه الأول – أعمال 22 : 1 – 21
 4 – الرومان يقبضون عليه – أعمال 22 : 24 – 29
 5 – دفاعه أمام المجمع اليهودي – أعمال 23 : 1 – 10
 6 – رؤيا الليل – أعمال 23 : 11
 7 – مؤامرة اليهود – أعمال 23 : 12
 8 – إرساله إلى قيصرية – أعمال 23 – 33
 
*+* *في قيصرية :*
 1 – الدفاع أمام فيلكس – أعمال 24 : 10 – 21
 2 – سنتين في السجن – أعمال 24 : 27
 3 – رفع دعواه إلى قيصر – أعمال 25 : 10 و 11
 4 – الدفاع أمام الملك أغريباس – أعمال 26 : 1 – 29

*+* *السفر إلى روما* :
 1 – العاصفة – أعمال 27 : 14 – 21 
 2 – الرؤيا – أعمال 27 : 23 و 24
 3 – انكسار السفينة – أعمال 27 : 26 – 44
 4 – على جزيرة مليطة – أعمال 28 : 1 – 10*+* في روما :
1 – الوصول إلى روما – أعمال 28 – 16
2 – البشارة في روما – أعمال 28 : 30 و 31
3 – كتابة 6 رسائل 
4 – كلماته الأخيرة – 2 تيموثاوس 4: 6 - 8​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بركه صلاه القديس بولس مع الجميع 
آمين
موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

آمين يا أحلى أخ حلو
وأشكرك على كلماتك الحلوة، وصلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

